
Why paying by self and fingerprint is not secure - sjreese
https://m.futurezone.at/digital-life/warum-bezahlen-per-selfie-und-fingerabdruck-nicht-sicher-ist/227.827.127
======
sjreese
Use chrome to translate from German.

